# Saxo waxstock



## Alfieharley1

Anyone know who the owner of 2016 waxstock was & what products was used to get that awesome gloss?


----------



## Sicskate

He's on Instagram, I'm not sure what his name is though?

This is the car now


----------



## Juttie

He used dodo juice and meguires products been speaking to him on facebook.


----------



## Alfieharley1

why would you do that ???

Juttie did he tell you which ones?


----------



## Alan W

What you need to remember is the finish is in the preparation or, in this case, the paint job (probably multiple coats of clear and wet sanded) and not the products used. 

Alan W


----------



## Juttie

Hes got a new project and saId car was worth more in parts sorry he didn't say what Products.


----------



## Alfieharley1

Alan W said:


> What you need to remember is the finish is in the preparation or, in this case, the paint job (probably multiple coats of clear and wet sanded) and not the products used.
> 
> Alan W


I know that Alan. I'm wondering what polishes he used. I'm also thinking the paintwork must have been purposely done to create the gloss.


----------



## st1965

Alan W said:


> What you need to remember is the finish is in the preparation or, in this case, the paint job (probably multiple coats of clear and wet sanded) and not the products used.
> 
> Alan W


As said....alot of clearcoat and alot of attention to detail with the wet sanding...you dont get a finish like that from product alone ! To me..this cars finish stood out a mile to anything else at the show...shame he broke it to sell the bits


----------



## great gonzo

That's not really what's left of the car is it?

Gonz.


----------



## pee

great gonzo said:


> That's not really what's left of the car is it?
> 
> Gonz.


Yup.

Apparently so


----------



## great gonzo

pee said:


> Yup.
> 
> Apparently so


That's tragic.

Gonz.


----------

